# What's your opinion about HD CRT TVs?



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 25, 2015)

I'd like to know what the tech users here think about the early HD TVs which back then were still CRT (or as people like to call them "tube TVs") and also possibly heavy as shit.

These are my pros/cons list:

*Pros*
- Screen doesn't break (unless with a hammer or something )
- Looks better than other primitive CRT TVs
- May last longer than modern HDTVs

*Cons*
- Image isn't straight like a proper HDTV
- Picture quality isn't crystal clear or as nice as an HDTV from nowadays
- Can be really heavy


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 25, 2015)

I don't like them personally as I feel for retro gaming it looks better on a normal crtv (480 p) and when I want HD I like a flat screen as its cables are better with hdmi (which I don't know I they have HD CRT with the cables?)


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 25, 2015)

My opinion? Obsoleted by current HDTVs.

Old CRT TVs are goood for old videogame consoles.
HDTVs are good for current gens consoles.

But HD CRT TVs? Good for watching tv.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 25, 2015)

They take too much space, are dust magnets and as you said, they are heavy as hell. Also I believe they consume too much power? And yes, ever since my old CRT nearly imploded on me (there is a vacuum inside the tube), I am afraid of using CRTs.


----------



## purupuru (Apr 25, 2015)

You need a 32 inch non HD crt with NES, SNES, and Mega Drive consoles. Now that's retro paradise


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 25, 2015)

purupuru said:


> You need a 32 inch non HD crt with NES, SNES, and Mega Drive consoles. Now that's retro paradise


That also reminds me that you can't use flash games on a HD CRT


----------



## gudenau (Apr 25, 2015)

A few years ago I had a HD CRT, when we upgraded I could not tell the diffrence. But then we got a plasma, it was a huge change in clarity.

Also, crts give me a headache. :-/


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 25, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> They take too much space, are dust magnets and as you said, they are heavy as hell. Also I believe they consume too much power? And yes, ever since my old CRT nearly imploded on me (there is a vacuum inside the tube), I am afraid of using CRTs.


From carrying one of these my back really hurt for a whole day but now it seems to be in normal shape again, thankfully.

My LED is really thin and I prefer to keep my TVs that way.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 25, 2015)

Obsolete heavy energy hungry technology that looks good and has great contrast but could not be justified in a world where energy and space are scarce and inexpensive light energy-efficient flat LCD/LED screen that don't look so bad in comparison exist.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Apr 26, 2015)

I have a 480p CRT for my older consoles but I'd prefer to use a more modern HDTV for hi-res games. I guess one benefit of using an HD CRT would be zero or near zero display lag, but those babies are heavy as a motherfucker and take up tons of space as well as being energy hogs. I really like CRTs in general but only for 480p and below.


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 26, 2015)

The whole point of going out of your way for a CRT is retrogaming. HD CRTs tend to upscale SD content poorly and introduce more input lag. Avoid.


----------



## migles (Apr 26, 2015)

we already had a thread like this one from 1 month or so, ago?
asking about the opinion on crt hdtv, i remember foxi answering it :/


----------



## LightyKD (May 11, 2015)

I have a HD CRT. I love the thing but it's heavy as hell. My current issue is that many devices these days don't support 1080i and my TV is 480i/ 480p/ 1080i only


----------



## Vipera (May 22, 2015)

I feel like HD CRT TVs are like the Laserdisc format.
They were like woah back then. But now they are laughably outdated from every point of view.


----------



## endoverend (May 22, 2015)

But retro consoles won't output anything higher than s-video and maybe 480p anyway, why buy one of these big motherfuckers? Maybe for 480p they would look good, on Dreamcast or Gamecube, and possibly even Wii.


----------



## NicEXE (May 22, 2015)

You forgot < 1ms response time on the pros and burn-in on the cons.


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2015)

lmao I didn't even know there was such a thing as an HD CRT TV.
D'you think it'd be easier to use a PS3 on a HD CRT TV when compared to a CRT TV?
I have one in my room and the ps3 does not look good at all on it


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2015)

NicEXE said:


> You forgot < 1ms response time on the pros and burn-in on the cons.


 
Modern HDTVs have burn-in too, right?


----------



## Minox (May 22, 2015)

Personally I think there's much better technology available today so I see absolutely no reason to use CRT TVs/monitors. Not only is said technology thinner, lighter, more energy efficient and less blurry, but you also avoid having an electron cannon aimed directly at you.


----------



## TecXero (May 22, 2015)

I don't see much of a reason for one, but then again I'm not that big on going for a retro "experience", considering I generally prefer emulation over hooking up my old SNES.


----------



## NicEXE (May 22, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Modern HDTVs have burn-in too, right?


Only plasma displays


----------



## DinohScene (May 23, 2015)

>CRT.

Enjoy your eyeball cancer.

Seriously tho.
I honestly don't care much.
As long as I can play games, I'm fine.


----------



## Hungry Friend (May 23, 2015)

CRTs are king for low resolution games, and while RGB modded consoles look really fucking amazing on high resolution monitors when set up right, S-video on anything sub-Dreamcast is more than good enough imo. Hell, I have my PS2 hooked up via S-video, and while I plan on buying some component cables for it, MGS3 looks infinitely better than with composite. With composite, the PQ is muddy and makes things like traps a lot harder to see, while in S-video the picture is sharp, defined and flat out pretty, although not as good as component obviously.

For SNES games, S-video is clear as fuck and even makes Chrono Trigger a TINY bit pixelated(I can just turn the sharpness down) so I don't really get why you'd mod your SNES unless you're using a hi-res monitor. I'm not all that picky though so there's that, but after getting a cheap multii-input S-video cable, I can't stand to use regular composite anymore. This is a low grade cable too so more expensive ones will look even better, although the picture is pretty damn clear without many if any noticeable artifacts.

*EDIT:* I don't have enough experience with hi-res CRTs to really form an opinion other than the old PC CRT monitors I used to use in the late 90s. Older 480p and below games definitely look good on them although they can be a bit pixelated at times. They certainly look better on hi-res CRTs than on modern LCD displays though. Also no display lag.

CRTs are big, heavy energy hogs but for certain things like retro gaming, they simply cannot be beat. Maybe I'm just getting old but I love me some scanlines.

*EDIT2:* Composite VS S-Video VS Component in PS1-2 games. Notice that the latter 2-3 games arguably look better in S-video than component. RGB would be the best possible way to play PS1 games. 480p Tekken 5 is gorgeous, though.

This is a shader for SNES9x called CRT-caligari, and it's what I imagine CT would look like on a good CRT via RGB SCART.(kind of)



Spoiler











 
Scanlines make a HUGE difference; try playing SNES games raw on an LCD, and for anyone interested, CRT-caligari shader


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> *snip*


 
You can also get an older console to look good on a newer TV with a SCART to HDMI or RCA to HDMI cable, I've heard it can even make the Wii look better.

I also love the way scanlines look with retro video games, but unfortunatley, any video games look like extremely bleedy crap on my CRT television's screen, plus there's a high-pitch buzzing noise that I can't listen to for more than 5 minutes without getting a headache.
The way things bleed on-screen could just be the settings on my CRT TV, though.


----------



## Hungry Friend (May 27, 2015)

All tubes have some sort of buzzing sound/high pitched screech as I call it, and as far as I know it's unavoidable but I could be wrong. I feel ya too because I have very sensitive hearing, but thankfully the CRT I'm using now isn't TOO bad as far as the buzz goes, but it's certainly there. Most people I know can't even hear it, so I guess my hearing is just sensitive. I'd rather deal with that noise than spend tons of money on upscalers and all that stuff to make old games look good on my HDTV. Emulation usually solves that little problem, although nothing beats a real console.

LCDs are incredibly quiet but if you pay attention, they make a TINY bit of noise. I have to listen carefully to notice it, unlike CRTs.

edit: Are you using regular composite cables on your CRT or S-video? Standard composite usually has tons of color bleeding and lacks clarity, but S-video mostly solves that problem. Also, adjust your picture settings.


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> Most tubes have some sort of buzzing sound/high pitched screech as I call it, and as far as I know it's unavoidable but I could be wrong. I feel ya too because I have very sensitive hearing, but thankfully the CRT I'm using now isn't TOO bad as far as the high-pitched buzz goes, but it's certainly there. Most people I know can't even hear it, so I guess my hearing is just sensitive. I'd rather deal with that noise than sepdn tons of money on upscalers and all that stuff to make old games look good on hi-res monitors. Emulation usually solves that little problem, although nothing beats a real console.
> 
> LCDs are incredibly quiet but if you pay attention, they make a TINY bit of noise. I have to listen carefully to notice it, unlike CRTs.


 

Mine is horrible with the buzz, you can hear it outside of my room and halfway down the stairs, although, my room is somewhat close to the stairs, anyways, so it does kinda make sense. I also agree that it's better playing on the original console, to be honest, I dislike emulating games, but with games like EarthBound or the MOTHER English Prototype cart being so expensive, I'm kinda stuck with it.

My family's Plasma TV also make some noise, but you have to be almost behind it with your head nearly resting on the TV to actually hear it. It's also lower pitched, too, so I can tolerate it.


----------



## Hungry Friend (May 27, 2015)

Yeah, the higher the pitch, the more annoying it is and I can hear high-pitched electronic screeches(whatever the fuck you call em) from long distances, even when the noise itself isn't very loud. I'm really sensitive to high-pitches frequencies but I've kinda had to get used to those types of sounds because they're EVERYWHERE. If there's any kind of device that makes a high pitched noise in a room, I can usually still hear the noise it makes in the next room with the damn door closed.


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> Yeah, the higher the pitch, the more annoying it is and I can hear high-pitched electronic screeches(whatever the fuck you call em) from long distances, even when the noise itself isn't very loud. I'm really sensitive to high-pitches frequencies but I've kinda had to get used to those types of sounds because they're EVERYWHERE. If there's any kind of device that makes a high pitched noise in a room, I can usually still hear the noise it makes in the next room with the damn door closed.


 

I can only hear some high-pitched buzzing or w/e in different rooms, it just depends on the intensity and how loud it is. With the other, tinier CRT I used to use, I could hear it downstairs with my room door closed.
I kinda wish I still used that one, though, because it had a headphone jack, and only my PS3 and PSX looked kinda bleedy.


----------



## Hungry Friend (May 28, 2015)

If you want a good CRT, I would recommend getting one that at least supports 480p/component inputs. I only use my tube for 480p and below so one of the high-end HD tubes(like some of the super expensive Sony WEGA CRTs) isn't really needed imo. The component inputs are useful for PS2/GC/Xbox games though, and imo S-video is good enough for everything else. RGB is clearly superior to S-video but RGB modding consoles can get pricy while S-video is very cheap and it's still a huge, HUGE improvement over vanilla composite.

Chrono Trigger via S-video on my CRT is straight up sexy to look at. I also plugged in the yellow composite video connection so I could switch between/compare composite to S-video, and the difference in sharpness & clarity is ridiculous, and I'm using a cheap S-video cable.


----------

